# Horrible-Sounding Words



## Tailsy (Jul 4, 2009)

Everyone has words they really hate writing out or saying, right? I do! I have a lot of them! 
(Note: This is words you really, really hate the sound and feel of. It's not words that only sound gross but don't really freak you out.)

juice
lips
squidge
moist
leakage
faeces
flaky
orbs
globule 

Eeeeugh. I hated just typing those. :[ Come on you guys, tell me~!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 4, 2009)

> Everyone has words they really hate writing out or saying, right?


No, you're just insane. O.o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

^Not nessesarily. Mine are in Spanish, though, and since I live with Spanish-only-speaking relatives... eep o.o

Boca(mouth)
Antichuchos(some kind of heart...shish-ka-bob..thing)
Smorgasbord(okay, not Spanisgh, but egh.)


----------



## Jolty (Jul 4, 2009)

ointment
cum (URGH)
cream
vagina
womb
cock


lol.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 4, 2009)

"Chunky" and "Gingerly" really bother me.


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 4, 2009)

Stinky / Stinks / Stink

I hate that word so fucking much and wish it would just go away. >:|


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 4, 2009)

niggardly?


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 4, 2009)

pretentious, and overrated.  Let's face it, the use of the word 'overrated' is just plain...  Well, it's overrated.  And pretentious is just very annoying, and the use of it is even pretentious.  Although I've only seen/heard snobs use pretentious before, and overrated is just more or less someone's lame excuse for not liking something.


----------



## Minish (Jul 4, 2009)

Ohhh I totally have some.

Sticky (I hate this word so much. 'Stick' is okay though, I guess)
Lips
Squidge, smidge
Pus
Cunt (I hate this word SO. MUCH. Urgh.)
Any kiddy word for 'tiny' - teensy, tiddly, tinsy and ESPECIALLY tidgy. Titchy is acceptable though.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 4, 2009)

Stink, Stank, Stunk.
Those three have bothered me ever since i found out one of them was made up by Dr. Suess.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 4, 2009)

"chunk" or any variation thereof. I could not _stand_ it when my geometry teacher two years ago would talk about "chunking equations" or whatever that was.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 4, 2009)

Leverage

EDIT:

*Douche*


----------



## xkze (Jul 4, 2009)

pamphlet 
cankle
jujube
wrangle
bauble
stanky leg
caulk
tattle


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 4, 2009)

then/than


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 5, 2009)

Every swear word.


----------



## xkze (Jul 5, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> Every swear word.


fuck is awesome
so is damn and all the variations of it
goddamn


----------



## Dinru (Jul 5, 2009)

Cunt
Tits
Cock
Any 'replacement swear' IE Darn, frick, fudge (not as in the food), etc. There's a reason I'm trying to swear more ><;


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 5, 2009)

hmm... replacement swears. darn.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 5, 2009)

cunt
spastic
random

:(


----------



## Zuu (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate the word cunt. It's hard to say (for me) and ugh. It's just awful.

I'd much rather call someone a dick anyway.


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 5, 2009)

Cunt is an excellent word! Lots of fun to say. You are all insane.


----------



## Miror B (Jul 5, 2009)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.

Longest word in the English language.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 5, 2009)

Wasn't it decided that the word was factitious? In that case it would be antidisestablishmentarianism, right?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 6, 2009)

The longest word in the English language is the name of some chemical. :/

Um. Count me among those who dislike "cunt". Also "cock" and, well, really most English words for either sex's genitalia. They're just... ugh. All of them.

The names of fruits actually do this for me too. Like "apple". I absolutely cannot stand that word. And "banana". Ugh.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 6, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> The longest word in the English language is the name of some chemical. :/


The chemical name for titin. Has like over 100,000 letters. Although there's some debate about that being the longest too because it's a technical word and it's not in the dictionary.


----------



## mehwmew (Jul 6, 2009)

_squelch_

eww.

and uh. Butterfree, do you not like how the word apple is pronounced, or ....?


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

gurgle
mucus
scabies
glint
puss
smegma


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 8, 2009)

BLOG


----------



## voltianqueen (Jul 9, 2009)

socket
hemoglobin (i don't even remember what this is, but i don't like it)
chunk
mash

...probably more :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Skylands said:


> smegma


ughhh


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 9, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> The chemical name for titin. Has like over 100,000 letters. Although there's some debate about that being the longest too because it's a technical word and it's not in the dictionary.


Imagine getting that on a spelling bee. xD



Butterfree said:


> Um. Count me among those who dislike "cunt". Also "cock" and, well, really most English words for either sex's genitalia. They're just... ugh. All of them.


This, and a lot of the more severe swear words. They're words that I really don't care to say out loud or write.

When I was in second grade (or around there), everyone read a book aloud to the class or something. I was going to read one about Balto, and I don't remember the exact sentence, but it was something along the lines of, "All of the dogs panicked except Balto." And for some reason that is very strange to me now, I did not want to say "panicked". It was one of those words that I wouldn't really say but would moreso whisper.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate saying any words that are typically used for little kids, e.g. "boo-boo," "owie," "potty," etc. Is it really so hard to teach your kid to say "cut" or "scrape" or "toilet" by the time they're five? They'll come out severely mangled, but kids do that with every word they're taught. And somehow the mothers miraculously understand it all.

I also hate saying cuss words out loud but have no problem with typing them.


----------



## @lex (Jul 9, 2009)

It's like most of you just don't like the words because of their meaning :P

I've got one, anyway: _hetero_, as in _heterosexual_. Honestly, it sounds so ugly x(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Spank.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 9, 2009)

Talk. Tork? Eww.

Most of mine though come and go i.e I'm reading/writing a word and I suddenly think "Eugh, ____" But I can't remember any others.


----------



## Vyraura (Jul 10, 2009)

squat
squelch
gurgle
puss
cum
boob
crepe
swanky
little kid words
muffin
gook


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 10, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> I hate saying any words that are typically used for little kids, e.g. "boo-boo," "owie," "potty," etc. Is it really so hard to teach your kid to say "cut" or "scrape" or "toilet" by the time they're five? They'll come out severely mangled, but kids do that with every word they're taught. And somehow the mothers miraculously understand it all.


I laughed when I read that. I for one, love those words. (Oh, you know 'owie' is amazing!) I even use them in real life sometimes. =D

I don't like swear replacement words. 'Dang', 'darn', 'effing', 'farking', et cetera. The only one I like is 'crap' for some reason, which I use a lot. It really gets on my nerves when people use the phrase 'gosh darn'.

It also annoys me when people use chat speak in real life. Even on the Internet I'm not too fond of it, but _in real life?_ Why? Why must you 'LOL' instead of laugh? Why can't you be right back instead of 'BRB'? Honestly, why do you use abbreviations 'IRL'?

Rant over, you can all move on with your lives now. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 11, 2009)

Recently, I think of a word that is really unfamiliar yet I use it all the time. A recent example is HAMPER. IT doesn't happen often, but when it does, I never feel the same about the word.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 11, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> Recently, I think of a word that is really unfamiliar yet I use it all the time. A recent example is HAMPER. IT doesn't happen often, but when it does, I never feel the same about the word.


Oh yeah, I forgot about hamper. Wow, the object is handy, but the word is awful. xD

On a related note, the word 'laundry' also bugs me.


----------



## President Michael Wilson (Jul 11, 2009)

Exercise


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 11, 2009)

President Michael Wilson said:


> Exercise


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 13, 2009)

Pretty much anything that uses the letters C, R, M, and L in combination, but mostly in that order.  Especially 'caramel'.  And yes, that includes names, as well (oh, god, why does the name 'Carl' exist?).  Oddly enough, though, I like the word 'curmudgeon.'

I also absolutely despise the Spanish word 'carne' (meat) and all its variations.

Luscious bugs me a lot.

The word 'fleshy', especially when used next to 'lips' makes me want to kick the textbook that used it.

I also get this urge to rant at anyone who uses the insult 'bimbo.'  (Unless they're referring to the brand of cookies with the same name.  Then it's not annoying.)

Euphemisms in general are disgusting to me.

Call me insane, but the word 'honcho' makes me think of old, swollen animal corpses.  *shudders*

I have issues with words...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 13, 2009)

I also hate sterilized swear words. Except crap.

Vasectomy.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2009)

I had three, but the only one I can remember right now is Lemonade. Especially when you stress the "ADE"


----------



## Aisling (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I can't think of too many words off the top of my head, but when I sit down and look at a word I often think it's kind of... weird. Like the word "you". Y... o... u. You. It's such a weird word.

Most substitute swears are annoying, but "crap" can be funny sometimes, if it's not being "seriously" used.

One word I know for sure that I'll always hate is "episiotomy". It's my worst nightmare.


----------



## Miror B (Jul 14, 2009)

"Colonoscopy."

Horrible AND Horrible-Sounding.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 14, 2009)

I remembered the other two. They're the names of minor Naruto characters and they might not be the same as the ones I was thinking of, but whatever.

Shiin and Yurinojou.


----------



## Minish (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate the word 'lick' so much. >_>

Especially when used in the phrase 'licked his/her lips'. It's just... ugh. F off, ridiculously disgusting and mundane sounding phrase. Not sure why it bugs me so much...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 14, 2009)

Another kind of word that gets on my nerves are complicated compound words that really don't make any sense the way the words are put together. Words like "nevermind" and "nevertheless".


----------



## Minish (Jul 14, 2009)

Hematophyte said:


> Another kind of word that gets on my nerves are complicated compound words that really don't make any sense the way the words are put together. Words like "nevermind" and "nevertheless".


Ah, I hate those too... my least favourite one is "albeit", it's just... weird. I assume at some point somebody just stuck the words together to make a weird-looking compound that I will never stop pronouncing 'al-bay' because it's just irritating _knowing_ it's 'all-be-it'.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 14, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I hate the word 'lick' so much. >_>
> 
> Especially when used in the phrase 'licked his/her lips'. It's just... ugh. F off, ridiculously disgusting and mundane sounding phrase. Not sure why it bugs me so much...


Agree. Also, "suck" (in the "vacuums suck in things", not in the "you suck" sense), which is especially cumbersome if you're writing vampires and you want to refer to blood-drinking without repeating yourself. It's so... inelegant.

There's more, but I forget them.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 14, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Agree. Also, "suck" (in the "vacuums suck in things", not in the "you suck" sense), which is especially cumbersome if you're writing vampires and you want to refer to blood-drinking without repeating yourself. It's so... inelegant.


Thanks for bring that up. Words without common synonyms one can fall back on are annoying.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 14, 2009)

squeak
squelch
belch
splat


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2009)

media because i can never remember if it's pronounced mee-dia or meh-dia so I end up sounding retarded when talking


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 20, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> media because i can never remember if it's pronounced mee-dia or meh-dia so I end up sounding retarded when talking


Mee-dia in English, meh-dia in Spanish.

Media is spanish for sock, but I like that word. ;)

Anyway...

heart
banal
chest
flesh

Eew. I hated typing those words. In fact, I'm trying not to look at those words.

In other languages, I hate saying the word 'roi' in French because I should be able to say it but it sounds so weird and ugly.

In fact, there's quite a few words I dislike using.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 20, 2009)

Carrot.


----------



## Diz (Jul 20, 2009)

Did any one notice the word 'party' in the world's longest word?



> Methionylthreonylthreonylglutaminylarginyltyrosylglutamylserylleucylphenylalanylalanylglutaminylleucyllysylglutamylarginyllysylglutamylglycylalanylphenylalanylvalylprolylphenylalanylvalylthreonylleucylglycylas*party*lpr


Umm. I once saw a list of the top ten most horrible sounding words in English. Let me go see if I can find it.

Silly bugs me, because I associate it with an annoying girl who overuses it in the wrong way.

*Edit: *Holy, check out this link. http://www.vocabula.com/VRworstwords.asp it's like this thread, only longer.


----------



## xkze (Jul 20, 2009)

has "mucous membranes" been mentioned


----------



## Latias&Latios (Jul 20, 2009)

Mucous
Globular
Crinkle

All chatspeak&
Also all substitute swearing bugs the hell out of me. I mean, come on...if you mean like you're gonna swear, why not just swear anyways?


----------



## sagefo (Jul 25, 2009)

tits
flogging
flabbergasted
churn
They just sound awful, all of them!


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2009)

Most of the words I dislike have already been mentioned, but I absolutely _hate _the word "cookie". It couldn't sound more like it was made up by a two-year-old and I feel stupid even saying it.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jul 26, 2009)

Cuss
CURSE SOUNDS BETTER


----------



## Diz (Jul 26, 2009)

Juice

I hate how my lips move when I say it.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 26, 2009)

any words where the suffic is changed from -us to -i.  _Per esempio_ (For example), is it octopusses or octopi???


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 26, 2009)

cookie bothers me too. so does milk.

especially when people say it like... i don't even know how to type it. kinda like... miwk. in a baby voice.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 26, 2009)

heterosexual
bisexual
homosexual
Really, can't you just use straight/bi/gay? It's like African-American and black. (You don't hear non-white people refer to white people as Caucasian instead of white, do you?)

Also faggot and dyke are horrible words.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 26, 2009)

i don't mind faggot but i say it all the time so :/

yeah all the -sexual words are a little irritating


----------



## Saith (Jul 26, 2009)

Pretty much any swear word. I mean, I'm assuming they were meant to feel bad on the tongue, and stuff.

Also:

Nausea
Vomit
Bile
Plastic
Throat
Nautical

And various Welsh words that physically make me feel sick when I say them.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 27, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> any words where the suffic is changed from -us to -i.  _Per esempio_ (For example), is it octopusses or octopi???


Octopuses is the right one.




Saith said:


> And various Welsh words that physically make me feel sick when I say them.


Welsh word for Phenolphthalein... ew.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 27, 2009)

SonicNintendo said:


> any words where the suffic is changed from -us to -i.  _Per esempio_ (For example), is it octopusses or octopi???


I read in a book that both octopuses and octopodes are correct, but octopi is not. 

Paste is a rather irritating word to me if you're talking about glue.


----------



## Aerodactyl (Jul 27, 2009)

Bllllaaghhh I hate the word paste....

Also:
Juice
Sponge
Vomit
Smidge
Barf


----------

